# How to build/creat a website?



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 14, 2013)

Please help me to make a website for my school.
I am a teacher in a high school.
I want to make a website for my school .
details help I need from u all.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2013)

read this guide, this was my favorite when i created my first site..

How to Make a Web Site: The Complete Beginner's Guide

I recommend to buy your own domain @ bigrock or wordpress.org


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 14, 2013)

If you are not a coder, then there are freely available web builder site, where you can construct your site without coding and all stuffs!!
Just get it googled once!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2013)

Thread moved to Programming Section.

Now to your question...the answers depends on few things...

I'll try to explain each stage below...

1. If you just need a simple site with few pages filled up with information which are almost not going to change frequently and with the pictures and all, then just use the site builders that you'll get form hosting provider.

2. If you need some fantastic looking site with great design and all but with information which are not going to change frequently and with some pictures etc., you can check install Wordpress from your hosting provider and find great themes which are freely available over internet. But this stage needs some basic level implementation and RnD. So if you are willing to do it go with it.

3. If none of this fits you and you want to design your website on your own and willing to learn coding (if you don't know already), learn HTML, CSS, Javascript first. (From W3Schools Online Web Tutorials)

4. If none of the above fits you, and you can pay few bucks may be 1k - 5k depending on your requirements, hire someone. You'll get 1000's of freelancers there who will do some basic 5 page website with information and pictures you provide for even 1 - 2k

NOTE : For Hosting and Domain Name you may need another 1-2k extra. This depends on from where you are getting your hosting and domain.

If you don't know, what these Hosting and Domain terms means, then Digit is the domain name, i.e. the name you use to go to that website, and the contents i.e. the things you access on that websites, includes the pages and pictures and all needs to be stored somewhere, those are stored on Hosting Servers. Both of these needs to be bought and linked with each other. So that www.yourdomainname.com points to the contents where you placed them.

Hope this basic information helps you. Let us know, which point you are willing to go with and upon that we can suggest more details on that...


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 15, 2013)

It is about my school.
www.....kamari.....com The Leading Kamari Site on the Net[/url] should be the name.
there will be information on students data which will change once every year.
and MP/HS result will be published.
just 10 photos will be uploaded every month.
If I want to make it free, is it possible?
I donot want to pay google.
this will be a simple website for my school.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 15, 2013)

Try out this
Simple, free and Easy! For beginners!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Try out this
> Simple, free and Easy! For beginners!



I don't think webs is at all a good idea.



Subhankar Mondal said:


> It is about my school.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/www.....kamari.....com The Leading Kamari Site on the Net[/url] should be the name.
> there will be information on students data which will change once every year.
> and MP/HS result will be published.
> ...



You don't need to pay google anything. If you think google takes money to list your site, it's wrong.

What do you mean by free? You want to make your site free? Don't want to invest anything?

Yes ofcourse that's possible, but obviously not a good idea, as nothing comes for free. So free service providers will show their ad's on your website, there will be limitations on resources and all.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 15, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't think webs is at all a good idea.


Its good for knowing how websites are handled! Can say they have interactive user interface!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Its good for knowing how websites are handled! Can say they have interactive user interface!



Yeah but it have arbitrary costs involved if you want to put your own domain name and all. That's why I said that...


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 15, 2013)

now help me from beginning to create a website. free of cost. 
Post links and helplines to learn whatever is necessary for building a website plz.
Or do it for me if anyone is there.
My school's name is kamari high school, pin code= 741137
nadia, west bengal


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2013)

You are from WB nice..!!

Anyway for free hosting take a look at..

Free Website Hosting | Free Hosting | Free Web Hosting
Free Hosting
Free Web Hosting - No purchase required.

But you won't get free domain name if you need .com, .net, .co.in etc.

You'll get free secondary domain name like www.your-school-name.free-domain-name-provider.com

Else, purchase a .co.in domain name for 99/- per year. There are hundreds of offers going on.

If you want to use the WYSISWG Site Builder tools then no learning is requried (refer the other's comments above) or else learn HTML, CSS, Javascript from W3Schools Online Web Tutorials


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> Please help me to make a website for my school.
> I am a teacher in a high school.
> I want to make a website for my school .
> details help I need from u all.



Hey I have a friend of mine who has his own WebDesigning company, if you want then I can talk about you to him. BTW he will charge some money, so make sure you can give out some bucks.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 1, 2013)

by your requirement : 

1 website mostly static pages
+ maintain a database -   as you want to update student info each year


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 4, 2013)

You should give a try at Drupal. Its a nice Content Management System. You do not have to learn everything about it. Just get to know the basics of it and you can build your own site by just editing the headings and creating a few basic pages. That should be sufficient for the operations you mentioned above.

So I suggest you to read up on the basics of Apache Web Server, MySQL, PHP. Most of the detailed instructions should be available on Drupal. Or else, there are a few videos on Youtube about Drupal installation, set up and work that you can watch and learn.

Even though you are new to web developing, do not go ahead with a static website. Or you will be in a lot of trouble when you are trying to update the information every month / year. You might have to edit a LOT OF CODE if you want to update the information on every page / some pages.

And about the free part, if you want the website to be called www dot karmari dot com then, forget the website. You will not get a ".com" website for free.
And even if you decide to get a free domain & hosting service, your site will have lots of ads. So, its advisable to buy a .co.in domain at 99 Rs or so as mentioned above.

Its all business. Nothing is truly free. You should know that.


----------

